# I hate Divorce!!!



## Seandg

I got to keep the boat... Yipee it came with an insurance payment and a note... I have fought for the last three years to keep up with both along with raising my daughter and Starting my life over again. New truck, furniture, appliances...etc... Ok I know we all have **** in our lives and I'm not looking for any pity. Ya see for the last four years my hull has been dry except when it see's soapy water. This year I will fish again somehow... My boat is a great jetty boat, works ok in chocolate, and I've filld a cooler or two outta stingrae. Been offshore twice out to mitchells for some dink snapper and trolled for kings. It's a Trophy 17' CC pretty good electronics GPS & Depth sounder. Sadly no stereo or VHF, It's missing a few things before it will see water again. Trailor tags are due as is Boat sticker, need to change fluid in lower unit and give it another good lube and cleaning. New lights on trailor and then of course gas an bait. I lost my fishing partner in the divorce... I'd feel bad about it but she was an anchor and stay where she likes it kinda gal. We had a nice hole in chocolate and when at the beach house a spot or two in east bay just out of stingrae. If anybody is up for it seriously I'd love to find a buddy to split cost on some of this and of course 50/50 the bait, fuel, cleaning etc... I will fish till the live bait is gone and then throw through my plastic collection. I wouldn't be against giving up a spare set of keys to the right person either if the split was good. Man I just wanna fish it's been way too long...

I also would really be into hooking up as crew on an offshore thing on occasion I just gotta get back out on the water If ya'll love it too then you will understand just how bad I am jonesing about now...

P.S. My money situation is way better these days but I still need a split to make it work so kick it around and I hope to hear from somebody...


----------



## Seandg

*Boat pictures*

Thought I would add a pic of my boat. Truck is different now, it's an F-150


----------



## Tiny

Hey Sean, Welcome to the board. There are a lot of moochers here looking for a ride so finding someone to fish with shouldn't be a problem. And... along those lines there are several good people here that look for extra people to go offshore... So... soon as the weather is right.. Be Ready!!


----------



## sasquatch

*welcome*

Welcome aboard!!! Looks like you got that girl on the right track. Dont forget to take her along on occasion also.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon

I'm available on the weekends normally if you want to do some test runs in the bay. PM me with the information at your convenience.


----------



## spitfire

nice rig!


----------



## bone

good looking jetty boat.


----------



## Huntingrdr

nice looking rig


----------



## iridered2003

sasquatch said:


> Welcome aboard!!! Looks like you got that girl on the right track. Dont forget to take her along on occasion also.


what he said, but take that girl as much as she wants to go. make sure you put that out there to anyone that may take you up on your offer. fish on!


----------



## Titus Bass

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Hey Sean, Welcome to the board. There are a lot of moochers here looking for a ride so finding someone to fish with shouldn't be a problem. And... along those lines there are several good people here that look for extra people to go offshore... So... soon as the weather is right.. Be Ready!!


There are a lot of folks here willing to split the cost ond even foot the cost if you have the boat.....

Sorry about the divorce....been there....


----------



## Seandg

****UPDATE****

The sweet girl in the picture is my ex's daughter and she really loved fishing. I'm sure her Mom will stil get her out there. My daughter just turned 14 and suddenly shrimp are gross and fishing is boring... She still totally dug the offshore trip last year so I'm hopeful she'll come around. I can't thank ya'll enough for the warm response and Man... I am looking forward to getting out there this year meeting a few new fishing buddies finding a few new holes sharing the few I have... Thanks ya'll 
Sean...


----------



## Tiny

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Hey Sean, Welcome to the board. There are a lot of moochers here looking for a ride so finding someone to fish with shouldn't be a problem. And... along those lines there are several good people here that look for extra people to go offshore... So... soon as the weather is right.. Be Ready!!





Titus Bass said:


> There are a lot of folks here willing to split the cost ond even foot the cost if you have the boat.....


Well der, I think we all know that..... Didn't mean moocher as in "not to pay" but moocher as in "not have a boat" so Mooching a ride....


----------



## Gilbert

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Well der, I think we all know that..... Didn't mean moocher as in "not to pay" but moocher as in "not have a boat" so Mooching a ride....


tiny is pretty good at mooching rides :cop:


----------



## Lord of the Salmon

Seandg said:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> The sweet girl in the picture is my ex's daughter and she really loved fishing. I'm sure her Mom will stil get her out there. *My daughter just turned 14 and suddenly shrimp are gross and fishing is boring...* She still totally dug the offshore trip last year so I'm hopeful she'll come around. I can't thank ya'll enough for the warm response and Man... I am looking forward to getting out there this year meeting a few new fishing buddies finding a few new holes sharing the few I have... Thanks ya'll
> Sean...


How about crab? The bull reds are coming soon if they aren't here already.. For that matter, she could use mudfish or live mullet....


----------



## poledup1

Sean...welcome aboard...I am one of those guys that generally fishes by myself...i am in sales and have a great schedule (very flexible)...I wade about 90% of the time...

hit me up sometime and we will see if we can put em on the stringer...

Tight Lines...

Sorry bout the divorce (been down that expensive road myself)

BUT I KEPT THE BOAT TOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timemachine

Putting the finishing touches on a modest flounder rig. If you want to go at 'em using "spears and torches" send me an e-mail sometime. Since I'm in NW Houston and have to swing past ya anyway, I'll cover the gas, and we don't need bait. I even have spare spears. 

I'm on my third (and succesfull) marriage so I been there!..............................TWICE!!!


----------

